# Coding for Tubullar Adenoma



## cmk140 (Sep 17, 2015)

How would you coed for a tubular adenoma in the stomach with high grade dysplasia in ICD 10?


----------



## grahamki (Sep 17, 2015)

*Code for Tubular Adenoma of the stomach*

The code you would use for the tubular adenoma of the stomach in ICD-10, which I choose unspecified place of stomach since it wasn't stated in your question is D13.1 .  Here is why:

What if my report mentions dysplasia?

Dysplasia is a term that describes how much your polyp looks like cancer under the microscope. Polyps that are only mildly abnormal (don?t look much like cancer) are said to have low-grade (mild or moderate) dysplasia. Polyps that are more abnormal and look more like cancer are said to have high-grade (severe) dysplasia. The most important thing is that your polyp has been completely removed and does not show cancer. If dysplasia is found in your polyp, it might mean you need to have a repeat (follow-up) colonoscopy sooner than if dysplasia wasn?t found, but otherwise you do not need to worry about dysplasia in your polyp


Hope this helps,
Kim Graham, COC, CPC
Coding Specialist II


----------



## cmk140 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the help - that is the code I chose. I thought with ICD10 there might be a more specific code for the dysplasia.


----------

